# managed (v)server



## MadCrusher (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe seid mehreren Jahren bei mehreren Providern ein eigenes Webspace gehabt und bin nun mit meinen Anforderungen immer höher gestiegen und bezahle nun 15€ für dieses.
Nun scheiter ich an für mich simplen sachen wie "pdf's mit php erstellen", da diese Lib nicht installiert ist... *grml*

Nun hab ich mir gedanken darüber gemacht einen vserver zu holen (gibt es ja im selben preisbereich oder geringfügig teurer)...
... jedoch hab ich beim durchstöbern gelesen, das dies sehr teuer werden kann, wenn man seinen Server nicht genug absichert.

dann bin ich auf die managed-Variante gestoßen...
Meine Frage:
Wer kann mir gute Anbieter nennen, die zuverlässig sind und auch guten Support haben?
Der Preis sollte bis max. 30€ gehen...

Einige werden Fragen wieso vserver?
- unabhänigkeit (z.B. die Sache mit der php lib)
- ev. anbieten von Webspace an Bekannte
- ev. ausweitung alla TeamSpeak oder so

Was meint Ihr?
Was würde für mich zutreffen, was den Preislichen Rahmen nicht sprengt?

Crusher


----------



## DJLopez (18. Oktober 2007)

vserver sind dafür ne gute wahl! Allerdings solltest du auch ein wenig Erfahrung in Sachen Linux mitbringen! Wenn du dich auf der console garnicht zurechtfindest, kann das schonmal schwierig werden. "Managed" vServer gibt es wohl, allerdings wirds mit 30 Euro schon ein wenig knapp. Schau dir mal Domainfactory.de an, dort gibt es auch managed hosting, ansonsten kann ich selber dogado.de empfehlen. Beides sehr bekannte Größen in der Hostingwelt ;-)

Und NEIN, ich arbeite NICHT dort!


----------

